# Amp install in Trunk



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I poked a hole in rubber boot for where the clutch gos (I'm a auto) ran it down the side of the floor kick panels. All the panels just snap off.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

check the my new interior lights thread...there is a full install with pics


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

osiris10012 said:


> check the my new interior lights thread...there is a full install with pics


Links would help. The OP is a new member.


----------



## sajayra (Apr 15, 2012)

This video will help 2012 chevy cruze amp install with stock radio - YouTube


----------

